# the drug free birth of Cameron james 11-09-10



## milkmachine

Labour day

On Friday the 10th of September I was feeling full of energy, so spent the day getting the last things ready for when ever I would go into labour being a week overdue I had fully mentally prepared myself for another week of being pregnant. 

Among other things I went to boots to get some homeopathic remedys that were recommended to me and some extra strength evening primrose oil. Faith was a total nightmare and I remember thinking &#8216;oh god im about to have two of these&#8217; by the time bed time came round the fridge was fully stocked and the house was spotless. 

I ate an entire tub of icecream whilst feeling big and emotional. I had been loosing plug for weeks, lots of stabby cervix pain yet nothing was happening. I went to bed thinking about the induction chat that was going to be happening on the Monday coming due to my midwife thinking that I wasn&#8217;t going to go into labour on my own. 

I used the epo internally and listened to my hypno cd and got an early night. At about half 3 I had 2 really tight Braxton hicks that disturbed me enough to wake up, then 2mins later it happened again so I though oohhkay something might actually be happening and decided to try to get some oxytocin flowing to see if it would bring more &#8216;contractions&#8217; on as I had read about in my orgasmic birthing book. As I did that I had a pop and a gush and though oh ok my waters have gone. 

So I called my kids dad who made his way over and I cleaned myself up got new pjs+ pad on. Once I had done this and announced the baby was coming on facebook I thought I better go clear my bed off, then I realised the waters that had gone in bed wernt clear I nearly cried. Panic not I could still have the baby at home I thought. 

I called labour ward and explained what had happened and that I had planed a homebirth. They decided they would send a midwife out to me and not make and rash decisions until someone had seen me. James arrived and I was still getting tightening sensations but they didn&#8217;t really feel significant so I just made teas and pottered about until the midwife came. 

She looked at my bed pad and said that I absolutely needed to go to hospital as there was a chance that he may need to be resuscitated etc etc.
As I wasn&#8217;t in any pain I sent james to sleep in my bed and said not to bother calling for child care as it looked like it was going to be ages. 

The midwife took me to hospital and we timed my contractions at 3mins apart, still no pain just really intense tightening sensations. 
I got to the hosp and they showed me to a room all the while joking about how I was going to be there for hours and hours. They did my obs and talked me into going on a monitor. I agreed to go on until I felt as if I needed to move around when labour got going properly. Baby was happy, I was texting my friends and some bnbers. 

A midwife came and said that she was going to get as close to my birth plan as I could and that shes was sorry that I had to come in, this made me cry as I really badly didn&#8217;t want to be there and I told her to rip my birth plan up as it had become irrelevant by me being there. 

She did an internal and said my cervix was 3ms and back facing so it looked like I would be there for a while. 


I made myself comfy having the same tightenings but with pressure now added, not really thinking much of it. At about 630 I was feeling real intense pressure in my pelvis. I decided to lean over the back of the bed as it was making sitting uncomfy, still not in pain still texting everyone, still thinking I had hours. Then fairly suddenly I felt really pushy so I called the midwife in and said this is really silly but can you check me I feel pushy but Im sure im not in labour properly yet. 

She looked at me oddly and obliged she said I was 7cms and stretched to 9 with a contraction. Oh shit was my reaction, I was in hosp totally alone still under the impression that I had hours before I was going to give birth. I told the kids dad to get his mum out of bed cause it looked like the baby was well on his way. 


With each contraction I could feel the babies head starting to move down, without pain just pressure that came in waves. 
At about 7 I called the midwife in again as I was convinced that his head was really close but still joking about that id have hours (handforehead) she checked me and suddenly there was a resus trolly in the room (because of the meconium in my waters) 

I could hear the midwife talking to the gyne doctor who came in with the resus trolly about my birthplan and they said that they would have to cut the cord right away to which I shouted at them that I would be mightily pissed off if they did but being about to push a baby out doesn&#8217;t give you much time to argue they hurridly explained that they had too because of the mec and he needed to be check over right away and that it was happening whether I liked it or not basically. 

James was on his way in and I had noone to argue for me so I had no choice but to roll over on that one.

During this argument/me shouting at the doctor the baby had vanished off of the trace so I had to move into left lateral position so they could hear him properly. My tummy was getting really really tight and I was having immense pressure- very suddenly the babies head started to crown and the tightenings stopped totally, everything went still and silent apart from the monitor tracing the baby. 

I got the good ol&#8217; ring of fire sensation which was the only negative sensation that I had experienced so far so it took me back a bit whilst this was happening I realised that my contractions had stopped and started to ask if everything was ok. 

Two midwives and a doctor all turned round and said the baby is showing decls on the monitor you need to push right now and get the baby out&#8230;.so push I did, I felt the top of his head come out very aware of the silence of the midwives and the loudness of my babies decels. 

I reached down and felt the top of his head as I was trying to push him out with no contractions which became very very painful. I heard the doctor talking to one of the midwives I couldn&#8217;t hear the entire of what they said but I heard the word forceps&#8230;. Fook that I thought and pushed as if I was pushing the world out of my vagina. 

His head after what seemed forever came out, one of the midwives told me he was a great size and I really needed to push again otherwise they were going to cut me and use forceps to get him out. with that came a contraction that I most def felt and I pushed and pushed, there was a pop of water and a fat slippy baby body spilled out onto the bed at 752am. 

They cut his cord and took him away before I saw him properly I just saw them rush away a fat purple thing. After about 30secs he cried and they handed him to me in a towel I remember shouting at them that I didn&#8217;t want my baby in a towel. 

The world all went a bit fuzzy and I was sat on a bed covered in blood holding a big purple baby in a bit of shock as I and everyone else thought I was in there for the long haul. I called his dad and said that the baby had just crashed into the world he was about 5mins away. The boy baby with no name latched on for a feed while we waited for the placenta, it took 33mins to come away naturally. 


The midwife that actually caught the baby cleaned me up a bit and checked for any damage, luckily there wasn&#8217;t any. She then broke the news that they wanted us to stay in for12 hours because the mec&#8217; was grade two and the baby could develop breathing problems. 

I compromised and agreed to stay for 6, I had the doctor come and tell me what to look for over the 6 hours following getting home. I got myself dressed and a few hours after he was born he was weighed, he was 8lb 13oz! The midwife gave the baby his oral vit k and I waited for 2pm to come round so that I could leave!

I am the biggest critic of my local hospital, I was utterly terrified to give birth there again after the care that I had received at my pervious births. This time however I cant fault my care in the they were amazing.Even though they cut my sons cord right away they did get me as close to what I wanted as I could have had. Overall I had a very very positive experience.


So thats it! Cameron James Thomas-Argent born at 752am at mkgen weighing in at 8lb 13oz totally drug free-not so much as a paracetamol- on september 11th 2010!

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/cameron.jpg


----------



## clairebear

Congrats again hunni! x x 

Hes beauitful x x


----------



## jogami

He is GORGEOUS, congrats on your little man :flower:


----------



## milkmachine

more photos:D

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/100_2825.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/100_2841.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g169/uvlolly/100_2816.jpg


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats hun :flow:


----------



## Hannah

Congratulations, he's a cutie!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations, im glad you had a better experience 2nd time around :hugs:

WOW how badly does he look like a newborn Faith in that 3rd picture?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxxxx


----------



## milkmachine

polo_princess said:


> Congratulations, im glad you had a better experience 2nd time around :hugs:
> 
> WOW how badly does he look like a newborn Faith in that 3rd picture?

lol i do have a photo of faith pulling the exact same face when she was about 3 days old :flower:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He is gorgeous, sorry you didn't get the birth experience you wanted but so pleased it was much better than anticipated xXx


----------



## isil

he's gorgeous! I love his name :)


----------



## bubbles

Huge congrats again hun. He is gorgeous, I know your birth wasn't your perfect plan but that little boy certainly makes up for it xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh congratulations he's beautiful xxx


----------



## cdj1

What a beautiful baby boy! Congratulations! :blue: x


----------



## AC81

congratulations, he's beautiful xxx


----------



## didda

Cameron is just gorgeous! Worth the changes to your birth plan when you have such a beautiful baby boy in your life! Huge congrats again! :hugs: xx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your beautiful boy!


----------



## trumpetbum

He's beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vaniilla

awww he's adorable :) congrats hun


----------



## SamGames23

milkmachine said:


> Fook that I thought and pushed as if I was pushing the world out of my vagina.


Best thing I have ever read.

And great birth story. Sorry you didn't get the home birth you were hoping for, but glad things did go pretty well otherwise.


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## Brockie

congratulations darling :happydance:


----------



## milkmachine

SamGames23 said:


> milkmachine said:
> 
> 
> Fook that I thought and pushed as if I was pushing the world out of my vagina.
> 
> 
> Best thing I have ever read.
> 
> And great birth story. Sorry you didn't get the home birth you were hoping for, but glad things did go pretty well otherwise.Click to expand...

there wasnt really a more lady like way of putting it lol


----------



## SamGames23

milkmachine said:


> SamGames23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milkmachine said:
> 
> 
> Fook that I thought and pushed as if I was pushing the world out of my vagina.
> 
> 
> Best thing I have ever read.
> 
> And great birth story. Sorry you didn't get the home birth you were hoping for, but glad things did go pretty well otherwise.Click to expand...
> 
> there wasnt really a more lady like way of putting it lolClick to expand...

That is totally fine. I found it perfect. It totally made my day.


----------



## Sam292

He is so cute! Congratulations! xx


----------



## JenStar1976

Well done Milk Machine! Wonderful birth story! xxx


----------



## jollygood000

I have been checking for your birth story lol, congratulations he is adorable and you are such an inspiration to chicken shits like me who are bricking themselves! xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Well done on doing it all your way as much as possible. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Omi

Oh, he's beautiful M! Absolutely gorgeous, and yes he does look a fair bit like Faith :)

Glad things went better this time as you deserved it, really. 

Big hugs to you all! :hugs:

Omi xxx


----------



## FsMummy

oh hun he is gorgeous, congratulations x


----------



## rwhite

Awww he is so cute!! Congrats :D


----------



## Saywhat

Hun you are my new idol!

Not only did you manage a drug free birth (positive mental attitude) but we have the exact same name (middle included on our shortlist!!) We probably won't call it exactly that mind - but you have great taste!! 

Big hugs, oh and hes gorgeous :) xx


----------



## emmi26

hes lovely !! and a good size you were brilliant and you still had him without pain relief congrats x


----------



## tuesday

Congrats on your woppa :hugs: Cameron's got a lovely smile :)


----------



## lillybells

Congrats he is so cute xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

How cute! such a amazing story...well done huni!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Beautiful little boy!

I also am sorry you didn't get that home birth you want. But what a gorgeous little guy! Congrats :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Finally got round to seeking this out! :dohh: Congratulations again on your darling boy. :cloud9: Sorry the birth wasn't perfect but sometimes needs must with these things and it's great you avoided forceps. He's gorgeous!


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

:flower: Congratulations :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## bambikate

Aww great story hun thanks for sharing xx


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats hun his gorgeous xx


----------



## mrscookie

Molly I only just got round to reading this. What a fab birth story!!!! :D

xxxx


----------



## lucy_x

thankyou for sharing your story!

congratulations! :flower:


----------

